# Some better pics of my Dan Wesson PM7



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I posted some pics a while back of my Dan Wesson PM7 that were taken on a borrowed camera, and looked quite crappy if I may say. So, here's a couple pics from a different forum of another member's gun, which, except for the grips, is the exact same gun.




























I was so impressed with this Dan Wesson, that it didn't take me long to start looking at a CBOB, and now I own one of those as well. I'll have to get a new camera to replace my old one, and take some family photos.


----------



## FireWire (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice looking!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------

